# P320 jsd build , having to pull the trigger to takedown.



## Glenn Rowe (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi all, I finished a 320 compact JSD supply build last weekend. It went pretty well for my first build. First time shooting it was amazing. I have many handguns and this totally blew me away. I figured I'd pull it from worring if it blow up or something lol. But that shot at 12 yards was dead on with 4 other shots cutting holes the rest out of 10 were within 4 inches. Love it 
I wanted to check things out at that point in the gun to see how it was doing. I couldn't get the slide off without pulling the trigger. I've messed around with this thing for like 4 hours. Even more it back apart an redid it. JSD was trying to help me out but we couldn't come up with anything. I noticed the takedown pin is tough to get out compared to videos of them. Is the safety bar normally right against pin? I added the assembly pic to compare. 
Any help with what might be going on would be awesome. Drives me nuts not being able to figure it out.


----------

